# Dripper - juice tasting help or advice



## morras (22/8/16)

Hi all

So i took the plunge and bought my first dripper !A velocity mini from vapers corner.

Slapped 2 6 warp 2.5 mm id claptons in there now , wicked her up and off i went.....

The flavor is amazing !!!

*My question is this* , how do you taste different juice on it without changing the wick every time ?

I bought is specifically for tasting juices at vapecon before buying......

Lastly , how much juice do guys go through dripping ??? seems to me like you can finnish a 30 ml bottle in a matter of minutes ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Huffapuff (22/8/16)

I got myself a RDA to sample my DIY batches, so I'm interested to see what the experienced drippers have to say.


----------



## Jan (22/8/16)

Buy yourself some plain vg drip a few drops of vg on the wick you can either fire the mod and just blow over the coils to keep them cool or you can vape the vg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper (22/8/16)

Not that experienced but what I do is I only drip two drop on each coil. That gives me 2 or 3 vapes. Then 2 drops pure VG and burn just a little. Then the next flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (22/8/16)

Personally I Vape it just before a dry hit then drip the new flavor. Once the wick is almost dry again I redrip and for me that will be a pretty good representation of the flavor. I tried rinsing with drops of VG and blowing or vaping it, it gets old really quickly. 

Last vapecon I went to you just needed a drip tip to put on the vendors tank to sample their juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (22/8/16)

That little Velocity Mini is incredible value. I'm getting great flavour off mine too. 

I can't offer anything more than Jan, SAVaper or Sprint as I'm just learning too. I don't think I cut it quite as fine as SAVaper (too afraid of dry hits ) but I generally try to avoid over-dripping and just keep the wick wet without having a pool build up in the juice well. Then I just vape from one flavour through to the next. It's a problem with strong flavours like mints, though. Even if you run it almost dry, I've found that the mint persists well into the new flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (23/8/16)

RichJB said:


> It's a problem with strong flavours like mints, though. Even if you run it almost dry, I've found that the mint persists well into the new flavour.


Ya, mints are stubborn flavours! I seldom vape them but when I do it's always just before a wick change coz I know the taste is going to linger for ages

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charel van Biljon (23/8/16)

I also use the pure VG method, but also making sure I vape till it almost dry burn then add a couple drops of VG and finish that then new flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (23/8/16)

I generally vape it until it is near a dry hit then drip the other juice.
Otherwise you can blow on your coils while firing to get rid of the current juice on there.

What else i have tried and it works pretty well is, drip the new juice in the juice well and then start vaping and generally within a hit or two the new juice will pull through. I only do this when the juice well is empty.


----------



## Ernest (23/8/16)

When I build for juice tasting I use simple spaced coils and simple short wicks. This way you can get your wicks dry much quicker. The fancy coils and wicks, like a scottish roll wick will retain too much juice. Just a few drops at a time on each coil will do the trick rather than soaking the wicks with juice and watch the Nic content. Pace yourself, but most of all, enjoy the new flavors.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## JoeSmoke (27/8/16)

I've got 6x10ml bottles I made last last weekend in the cars boot. Got to get a Dripper at Vapecon today do that I can start testing tomorrow 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

